# Puncture Resistant Gloves



## lex (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm looking for a pair of gloves for a Christmas gift for an EMS friend. We've both been looking for a pair of puncture resistant gloves for the calls that require extrication or crawling around other less desirable scenes. I know there's a limit to what any glove will allow us to handle, but we've seen other responders on scene with gloves that allow them to reach in and out of vehicles, construction sites, etc. with less worry for puncturing their regular vinyl/nitril gloves and would like to find something of the same. 

I've looked at several sites online but am hesitant to purchase anything without having seen/tested the product for myself. Does anyone have any recommendations on gloves that they, or their co-workers have used?

Thanks!


----------



## Bullets (Dec 2, 2010)

lex said:


> I'm looking for a pair of gloves for a Christmas gift for an EMS friend. We've both been looking for a pair of puncture resistant gloves for the calls that require extrication or crawling around other less desirable scenes. I know there's a limit to what any glove will allow us to handle, but we've seen other responders on scene with gloves that allow them to reach in and out of vehicles, construction sites, etc. with less worry for puncturing their regular vinyl/nitril gloves and would like to find something of the same.
> 
> I've looked at several sites online but am hesitant to purchase anything without having seen/tested the product for myself. Does anyone have any recommendations on gloves that they, or their co-workers have used?
> 
> Thanks!



I have these clipped to my bunker jacket for extrication
http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&cat=&style=GL136

I have these in my leg pocket for everyday handling of drunks, druggies and other people who may be carrying needles or blades
http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&cat=&style=GL400

both are excellent gloves, the rescue gloves have seen all kinds of abuse and are still going strong, very minor tears at the flex points after 3 years of rescue operations, i use them for any EMS rescue, including the abuse of rope rescue and belaying

The leather gloves are great search gloves, flexible and thin enough to retain dexterity, but safe enough to protect me when i go into pockets


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Dec 2, 2010)

check out ringers extrication, im ordering a pair soon myself, they are made for ems extrication purposes and can handle pathogens


----------



## lex (Dec 5, 2010)

I must admit I'd never thought about gloves just for searching/handling patients but it definately makes sense. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Bullets (Dec 5, 2010)

lex said:


> I must admit I'd never thought about gloves just for searching/handling patients but it definately makes sense. Thanks for the insight!



We don't get them every day, but we deal with enough substance abuse, overdose, and ETOH patients that we go into pockets looking for ID and meds, I don't want a nasty surprise, 30 bucks is not a lot to spend for some safety


----------



## lex (Dec 5, 2010)

Exactly what I was thinking after reading your post! And given the number of experienced providers in my service I am suprised I haven't come across this yet, but will definately be more aware now.


----------



## Bullets (Dec 5, 2010)

lex said:


> Exactly what I was thinking after reading your post! And given the number of experienced providers in my service I am suprised I haven't come across this yet, but will definately be more aware now.



it seems to be a regional thing, the guys who work in places where PD is on every scene trend not to carry search gloves, those where there isn't do


----------



## lex (Dec 5, 2010)

Makes sense, at least with regard to my last service. There are definately times when I miss knowing that PD is only a few minutes away. 

Where I'm at now, we definately don't have PD (or RCMP in this case) on the majority of these scenes. If we know the house to be a problem, if the dispatch info is really suspicious, or if that sixth sense tells us to, we will wait for the RCs, but that can mean staging for upto an hour depending where the nearest car is. Most of the time we trust our instincts and each other and go in on our own.


----------



## GloveMan (Dec 5, 2010)

*Nitrile, Latex, Vinyl GLOVES*

I work for a manufacturer of gloves.  We sell 1000's of cases to the EMT field.  We carry the normal latex, vinyl, nitrile gloves.  The main glove we sell is a Orange Nitrile and Black Nitrile glove.  We also carry puncture resistant gloves.  Go to labsource.com and tell me a part number and I will shoot you over some pricing.  Also, please email me @ stevenplecki@yahoo.com if anyone is looking for a price quote and samples of latex and nitrile gloves.


----------



## b2dragun (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a black/black pair of Mechanix gloves I wear.  I can throw exam gloves on over them.  I use them on MVA, Psychs, some ETOH, Homeless, and obvious drug related.  I have no problem getting hands on while wearing them.  Plus when it gets cold they do a pretty good job warming my hands up.


----------

